# Hello from Germany



## phantom_jk (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi everybody,
after reading only for a couple of weeks I`ve now registered myself.
I live near wunderful Cologne in Germany and my interests are mainly WW2 Aviation (especially in the pacific theatre) and Rockabilly/Rock`n`Roll music and 50s lifestyle. 
Other interests are modelling (ww2 and post ww2 jets). As time permits, I enjoy playing IL2 and Pacific Fighters.
I am looking forward to retire from the German Navy after almost 12 years in service. I`ve worked as an Air Traffic Control Operator and later Supervisor in a Search and Rescue Wing. If there are any questions, just ask me. 
I am looking forward to some good discussions about any kind of WW2 topics!

cheers 

JK


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2009)

Hiya phantom, welcome aboard.


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to have you with us. Happy posting.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Phantom. Hope you enjoy. We have a lot of fun here.


----------



## imalko (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Serbia. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 2, 2009)

Wilkommen aus Bayern!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard mate


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello JK, and welcome from England.


----------



## trackend (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome Phantom I've been to Cologne a few times the cathedral is fantastic.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 2, 2009)

Guten abend Phantom, und wilkommen - Grüsse aus Dänemark.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) southern California.


Wheels


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 2, 2009)

Post away!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2009)

phantom_jk said:


> Hi everybody,
> after reading only for a couple of weeks I`ve now registered myself.
> I live near wunderful Cologne in Germany and my interests are mainly WW2 Aviation (especially in the pacific theatre) and Rockabilly/Rock`n`Roll music and 50s lifestyle.
> Other interests are modelling (ww2 and post ww2 jets). As time permits, I enjoy playing IL2 and Pacific Fighters.
> ...



Rockabilly/Rock 'n Roll and 50's lifestyle!? Now we're talking fellas! Finally someone that enjoys real and proper music! Do I dare ask if you enjoy hot rods and kustoms the way they're supposed to be?

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2009)

G'day mate welcome aboard!


----------



## seesul (Aug 3, 2009)

Wilkommen aus Tschechien8)


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Phantom! Post away!


----------

